# What a deal!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going out tomorrow to pick up an old stanchion... for $40.00!
I had previously built one out of bits and pieces from around here... but this is a metal, colapsable one. I'm SO excited. Now I can feed both the girls in their own stanchions at the same time! (if the one I built holds-up)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool! And if it's a little rusty, you can always repaint it and make it look better! It's hard to find those good metal stanchions for cheap. I ended up purchasing one brand new...but it has been great. Makes my life much simpler!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat...congrats.... :thumb:


----------

